# New fisherman



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

My little guy and I went out together for the first time today. He had a blast and hopefully he is hooked for life. I don't know who is prouder him or me
[siteimg]4653[/siteimg]
[siteimg]4652[/siteimg]


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

awwwwww his first fishes? How old is he?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Awesome! I remember my first fishing trips when I was three and four years old. Somehow, those bluegills were the biggest fish I had ever seen in my life, and I don't think I caught any bigger ones since!

Of course, my hands and eyes were smaller then, and EVERYTHING looks bigger when you're younger. I've always liked that about life.

To be that age forever would be perfect! Congrats on the new fishing buddy and the nice bulls you caught together.


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

my first fish  was a 3 lb largemouth from under out cottage dock!!i was 4 and my dad had to help me. I saw another kid the other day try to cast and mess up and ended up catching a 10" pike!!


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrads on yur boy,he looks so happy............ :wink:


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

He is a little over 3. I forgot to take the camera with us so I took these when we got home. He reeled in about a 1.5lb bass. Man did he get mad when we threw it back. He is ready to go again. I wonder how he will handle ice fishing this winter.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Great pics!

Remember to take kids fishing for panfish, walleyes are just to boring for them! I have to remind myself once in a while, even a good walleye bite is normally not entertaining to kids, they want action.


----------

